# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  اجرای روزانه یا ماهانه یک سری دستورات به صورت اتوماتیک روی سرور

## jafarnia

سلام.

چطور می شه رو یک SQL SERVER هر شب سر یک ساعتی چند تا QUERY اجرا کرد. البته اتوماتیک هر شب اجرا بشه؟

----------


## Kamyar.Kimiyabeigi

میتونین ازjob استفاده کنی

----------


## fan2005

با تعریف job و schedule کردن آن
البته می تونی با C#‎ یا هر زبانی برنامه بنویسی و اونو رو سرور نصب کنی و تو ویندوز برنامه رو schedule کنی

----------


## sanay_esh

بهترین راه حل اینه که مثل پشتیبان گیری که در بانک job طراحی میکنی یه تابع یا پروسیجر داشته باشی
و اون بصورت زمانبندی شده خود بانک اجرا میکنه 

برنامه را پیشنهاد نمیکنم به دلیل اینکه احتمال داره یکی بیاد ساعت یا تاریخ ویندوز رو عوض کنه اونوقت زمانبندی احتمال داره به هم بخوره از 
همه بهتر خود بانک هست !!!

----------

